# Eois sp.



## Donde (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Dec 14, 2021)

Interesting moth.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 14, 2021)

Unusual creature, nice shot.....


----------

